# Phragmipedium full water culture



## StreetVariety (Mar 16, 2018)

Have anyone tried growing Phrags in full water culture?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2018)

No-one who has them alive.


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 18, 2018)

I imagine that the dissolved O2 would need to at complete saturation &ldquo;if&rdquo; the plants didnt die.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 18, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XTzGQyNaSI 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFTFpT7AoKU 

If O2 is the issue, then maybe adding an airstone will work?


----------



## StreetVariety (Mar 18, 2018)

The reason that I asked is because phrags are found in very wet locations in wild often next to running river. So, I think that they could be uniquely well adapted for full water culture, possibly with an airstone running.


----------



## littlefrog (Mar 19, 2018)

I have had excellent results with two (Sorcerers Apprentice and a kovachii hybrid I can't remember the name of). But I have air-stone and a heck of a lot of bubbles in my buckets. 3 gallon black buckets, big air pump.

The Sorcerers Apprentice has been in continuous bloom since last January (2017)... Finally cut the spike off last week because I had to move the plants.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2018)

That plant is alive because there are parts of the roots out of the water.


----------



## xiphius (Mar 19, 2018)

I haven't actually tried this yet, but I have often considered adding one of the smaller phrags to the outflow of my aquarium filter and let the roots grow down into one of my tanks (would just have to add a screen or something to keep the roots out of the filter itself). I have a feeling that it would do quite well like this (since in or near fast moving water is often how many phrags are found in nature). This would basically be "full water culture" though, and I have a feeling it would do quite well like this. Additional benefits of hiding the filter and looking even more awesome when flowering too boot (plus, getting fertilized from fish waste )!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 19, 2018)

I am experimenting with plastic mesh pots (https://www.google.com/search?q=pla...gK0KHUskAewQ_AUICygC&biw=1920&bih=974#imgrc=_ ) and it seems to work OK for some of the species. I am not sure it will work with every species. The Catts, Vandas, Phals produce roots that are stiff enough for them to prop themselves up, above the water line. 

In theory, the plants pumps O2 down into the roots.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 19, 2018)

Seems to work for phals (maybe the betta is the secret lol)?
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42165


----------



## StreetVariety (Mar 19, 2018)

littlefrog said:


> I have had excellent results with two (Sorcerers Apprentice and a kovachii hybrid I can't remember the name of). But I have air-stone and a heck of a lot of bubbles in my buckets. 3 gallon black buckets, big air pump.
> 
> The Sorcerers Apprentice has been in continuous bloom since last January (2017)... Finally cut the spike off last week because I had to move the plants.



Could you post pictures please? How do you feed the phrags?


----------



## StreetVariety (Mar 20, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Seems to work for phals (maybe the betta is the secret lol)?
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42165



Betta would work as an aerator and fertilizer for the orchid. Betta is a labyrinth fish which means that it has to surface to breath air. By doing so, it would break the surface of water and increase the amount of oxygen diffusion into water. Also, it swims around which disperse the oxygen into water from the surface. Poop would have ammonia which breaks down into nitrate and other stuff by bacteria.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 20, 2018)

Instead of fully submerging the phrag, if one gave it a few centimeters of air space above the water, would that work?


----------



## xiphius (Mar 20, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Seems to work for phals (maybe the betta is the secret lol)?
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42165



Doh! I should have known that someone would have already tried this! :rollhappy:

Well, if it works for phals, I don't see why it couldn't work for phrags as they like much more water anyways.



Linus_Cello said:


> Instead of fully submerging the phrag, if one gave it a few centimeters of air space above the water, would that work?



I would think you would have too (or have lots of air bubbled up around the roots). If 100% of the roots were just sitting in stagnant water, I don't think they would last very long (gotta get air somewhere)...


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 21, 2018)

xiphius said:


> I haven't actually tried this yet, but I have often considered adding one of the smaller phrags to the outflow of my aquarium filter and let the roots grow down into one of my tanks (would just have to add a screen or something to keep the roots out of the filter itself). I have a feeling that it would do quite well like this (since in or near fast moving water is often how many phrags are found in nature). This would basically be "full water culture" though, and I have a feeling it would do quite well like this. Additional benefits of hiding the filter and looking even more awesome when flowering too boot (plus, getting fertilized from fish waste )!





Might work depending on the temp of the water. A cold water tank should be fine but anything past that might prove difficult. Remember the cooler the water the more O2. Also depends on the chems of the water ie pH, hardness.

Aquariums are my day job ;-)

Tyler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 22, 2018)

MorandiWine said:


> Aquariums are my day job ;-)
> 
> Tyler
> 
> ...



Ever come to the store east coast? Catfish convention hosted by my fish club


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 22, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Ever come to the store east coast? Catfish convention hosted by my fish club





No, I dont get out much. My company services the greater SF Bay Area and will start a branch in the Central Valley this summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (Mar 22, 2018)

Roots grow in a manner that is &ldquo;tailored &ldquo; to the environment. Completely submerge roots, and they will likely suffocate and die. Let them grow down into the liquid - and I guarantee they will - and they should be fine. 


Ray Barkalow - Mobile


----------



## littlefrog (Mar 22, 2018)

StreetVariety said:


> Could you post pictures please? How do you feed the phrags?



Sure, I'll take a few. Might take a while to get them up though, that is always the sticking point.

I use a hydroponic fertilizer at a very low concentration. Once a month or so I do a complete change of the water and when I refill the container is when I put in the new fertilizer. In between full changes I just top off the containers (sometimes... usually I forget, the plants don't seem to care).


----------

